# Hegner arrived today - Not so happy - Update, Now very happy



## Jmac80 (24 Jan 2014)

Hi all  

Saw arrived today however upon opening the box it’s obvious it had been damaged.
The mount from top table to bottom base was not connected and the bolt for it was lying in the bottom of the box, basically saw in 2 pieces top and bottom because this was not screwed in tightly? 
When it has come apart and in transit or whatever it has moved and bent the bolt that holds the vertical mount in place. making it squint so the table won’t mount straight. 
Attaching some pictures so you can see... 
Spoke to Hegner today and they have arranged for the courier to pick it up Monday then when they receive it they will send another from the new batch coming in Wednesday which is good but will delay me actually getting to use it by about 2 weeks  I was so excited when i heard it had arrived today (like a little kid) lol
Anyway these things happen at least Hegner are replacing it, The guy said he doesn't want to just send a new bolt as it's obvious from the pics it has had a knock so anything could be out on any mounts by 1mm etc which makes all the difference on a precision machine like this! Which is a concern i noted in my email to them.

So back to looking at youtube vids etc for me! :roll: 
































ps, the box was signed for with the message "box has damage on it" or words to that effect.


----------



## gilljc (24 Jan 2014)

What a shame!!! I hate it when you are all excited waiting for pressy to come through and it doesn't arrive or is hurt - soooo annoying :x


----------



## boysie39 (24 Jan 2014)

you did the right thing in sending it back .A couple of gross of nicqua blades would not be out of order for the inconvenience .

Keep us updated .


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2014)

You would think a company like Hegner, marketing a not inconsiderably priced small machine tool would have heard of some expanded polystyrene or similar in the way of caging and supporting brackets to allow transport without that happening. 
I wonder how many arrive strained but not actually failed, and some poor recipient wonders why they have an inconsistency in use or an unexpected future failure.


----------



## Grahamshed (24 Jan 2014)

Thats bad luck and so annoying. I know just how you are feeling. Agree with Eugene, a token gesture would be in order.


----------



## Jmac80 (24 Jan 2014)

Thanks all, Yep so frustrating. Was so excited to get started. Eugene you are right, a couple of gross wouldn't hurt considering i paid nearly a grand for it all... I did mention some free blades and he said he would see what he can do but i get the impression there quite stingy at Hegner UK lol.

Just what i was thinking Chas, Why not just fill with packer?


----------



## Jmac80 (24 Jan 2014)

Must say though, Other than the obvious problems the machine does look quality (ignoring it's dated look), Very nice heavy cast iron table and a good weight of the entire unit.


----------



## Chippygeoff (24 Jan 2014)

I really feel for you and all the frustration and what makes it worse is that you now know you will have to wait another period of time before you can actually get to use it. I remember when I was waiting for my Hegner to arrive, every time I heard a van stop I would look out of the window. The problem here, and its the same with most companies, Hegner recieve a batch from Germany and everything goes straight to the store area and then they go out again as orders come in and in all this time none of the boxes are opened to check that everything is okay so in effect your saw was made and packed in Germany and the next time it saw daylight was when you opened the box.

I think the worst company for this is record power tools. I orderd a grinder from them and over a period I received three as each time I got one it was damaged. I rang them. I said I know its highly inconvenient and you don't normally do this but would it be possible you could open the box and check the grinder is okay before you send it. I even offered to send them my stanley knife. The forth one was okay.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (24 Jan 2014)

I was very sorry yo hear of the problem that you have suffered,and I would been very upset has understandable that you are.I was very fortunate to be able to pick mine up at the industrial estate where they were situated.If Hegner have more machines damaged in this way they will have to protect them more when in transit.

Bryan


----------



## finneyb (24 Jan 2014)

Chippygeoff":3m55z9do said:


> The problem here, and its the same with most companies, Hegner recieve a batch from Germany and everything goes straight to the store area and then they go out again as orders come in and in all this time none of the boxes are opened to check that everything is okay so in effect your saw was made and packed in Germany and the next time it saw daylight was when you opened the box.
> 
> .



The problem is that Hegner lacks the basic skill and customer service to pack effectively.
If Hegner UK are just acting as a postal box as you suggest then they are being paid just to sit there without adding value - no wonder the price is so high. 

Brian.


----------



## heatherw (24 Jan 2014)

Well, no, there seems to be no significant price difference between Hegner UK, Hegner DE, Hegner Austria, Hegner Italia and any of the others as I found out when investigating last year.


----------



## toesy (24 Jan 2014)

Feel for you fella.... 

Maybe write to their Head Office in Germany, suggesting better packing  you never know they might send you something FOC.


----------



## Jmac80 (24 Jan 2014)

toesy":2rjp4bww said:


> Feel for you fella....
> 
> Maybe write to their Head Office in Germany, suggesting better packing  you never know they might send you something FOC.


 :lol: Might just do that this weekend as I'll have plenty time on my hands now =D>


----------



## finneyb (24 Jan 2014)

heatherw":3e975azb said:


> Well, no, there seems to be no significant price difference between Hegner UK, Hegner DE, Hegner Austria, Hegner Italia and any of the others as I found out when investigating last year.



I'm not suggesting that Hegner UK is more expensive than Hegner DE and others - if the distribution method is as described they are all just acting a post boxes and not adding value, while taking money out the system, hence the high price.


----------



## scrimper (24 Jan 2014)

That's a shame, what a disappointment for you but at least they have not tried to fob you off with just a new bolt as some companies would! 
In fairness about the packing; I doubt that they have many problems with damaged machines, if damage was a regular occurrence surely they would have improved things rather than have a dissatisfied customer and the hassle of having to change a machine?

It is sometime since I bought my Hegner but I remember it did arrive in a very stout box and IMHO it would have taken some rough handling to damage it!

It would be interesting to know if any others here have bought new Hegners and had them arrived damaged?

Hope you get your replacement soon, it's worth waiting for.


----------



## mac1012 (25 Jan 2014)

finney that's the nature of a lot of products if you think about it , white goods, apple phones , computers, cameras and a whole load of other stuff

manufacturer makes it company purchases it , then sells it on to us for a profit , all products are moved around and a lot of them never opened until we receive it 

I don't think they are overpriced the 20% vat adds quite a bit , in my opinion they are worth the money , for most people the base model is sufficient at 400 , less without vat 

I had base model for four years and done hours and hours on it and sold my stuff to pay for it many times over ony part needed was recently the link arm bearing which is a consumable part costing 20 pounds 

they get a bit of a bashing on here sometimes but the completion is limited , the fault lies with other manufactures pulling the plug like dewalt , delta, and rexon made a good machine and record at one time 

I have a old magazine from 1998 from uk and in it you are spoilt for choice of quality machines to buy, at least hegner are still in the game thankfully in uk 

now 500-600 for a phone with a half eaten fruit for a logo that fits in your back pocket that is mass produced in china for peanuts to me that is daylight robbery :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scrimper (25 Jan 2014)

mac1012":1u756uw1 said:


> now 500-600 for a phone with a half eaten fruit for a logo that fits in your back pocket that is mass produced in china for peanuts to me that is daylight robbery :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Wise words indeed and it does put the price of a Hegner into perspective.


----------



## boysie39 (25 Jan 2014)

Well said Mark, when I bought my saw I put in an order for some extras and they were shipped separately .Which means that my saw was shipped to UK and forwarded to me in Irl. from uk and never opened before being sent,.

Mind you it was very well packed and would take a lot of knocking about to damage it. Very true what you say about the phones which is an even bigger scandal as they are used by almost everyone.


----------



## Jmac80 (25 Jan 2014)

mac1012":8kjq8q7s said:


> now 500-600 for a phone with a half eaten fruit for a logo that fits in your back pocket that is mass produced in china for peanuts to me that is daylight robbery :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:




=D> well said mate! iPhone 5s 64gb is £709!! :shock:


----------



## mac1012 (25 Jan 2014)

700 !!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I was looking at prices the hegner multicut 1 1n 1998 was 250 that's 17 years ago a dewalt 20 inch was 800 notes a record 20 inch was 800 and a delta 18 inch was 450 

the record was the better model that is seen on ebay and one or two have on here that got them second hand so they have a bargain !

so a jump of 150 in 17 years vat was 17 % then so add a tenner on at todays vat rate that makes it 140 more to buy today 

I guess when you consider how much wages , energy etc have gone up in same period it seems reasonable


----------



## RogerP (25 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":nq7yok3b said:


> mac1012":nq7yok3b said:
> 
> 
> > now 500-600 for a phone with a half eaten fruit for a logo that fits in your back pocket that is mass produced in china for peanuts to me that is daylight robbery :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


.... a fool and his money ......


----------



## scrimper (25 Jan 2014)

mac1012":2ww63mxj said:


> 700 !!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I was looking at prices the hegner multicut 1 1n 1998 was 250 that's 17 years ago a dewalt 20 inch was 800 notes a record 20 inch was 800 and a delta 18 inch was 450
> 
> ...



I purchased my Multicut 2S variable in Dec 1999 the cost was £436 inc delivery. the only problem I have had with mine was an intermittent on/off switch about 2 months ago, not bad after 15 years of ownership and use!

(FWIW even the switch cost me nowt from my odds and sods switch box!)


----------



## scrimper (25 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":2db3jme3 said:


> Must say though, Other than the obvious problems the machine does look quality (ignoring it's dated look),



IMHO the dated look is a plus point, I much prefer something that is built like a 'brick chicken house' with a dated look than some swish modern design that adds nowt to the operation of the device.


----------



## Geoffrey (26 Jan 2014)

Hi all I Think Fork Lifts have a lot to answer for I have seen young men flying a round in ware houses.
And lift forks going in to carbored Boxs


----------



## ChrisR (26 Jan 2014)

scrimper":s4fgqane said:


> That's a shame, what a disappointment for you but at least they have not tried to fob you off with just a new bolt as some companies would!
> In fairness about the packing; I doubt that they have many problems with damaged machines, if damage was a regular occurrence surely they would have improved things rather than have a dissatisfied customer and the hassle of having to change a machine?
> 
> It is sometime since I bought my Hegner but I remember it did arrive in a very stout box and IMHO it would have taken some rough handling to damage it!
> ...



+ 1

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2014)

Macho white van or disgruntled delivery man are my two main suspects.

One incident last year when warning a courier collection service that a parcel was deceptively heavy, for his own good, (small and 20+ kilos) I was treated to a display of chucking said parcel in through the side door of the vehicle from a good two metres out, straight on top of the jumbled pile already in the van and a rapid scorch and braking down the drive to close the sliding door.


----------



## Jmac80 (30 Jan 2014)

Small update, Hegner received the saw back today. 
Guy at Hegner now thinks it may have happened in Germany before shipping, He agrees the don't really check them, just slit open the corner and put in a UK cable.
They just got a new batch in today so is sending me one of them and some free blades  Will be sent out tomorrow!! 
So i should be cutting my mid next week. Will update when it arrives (hopefully in one piece)


----------



## scrimper (30 Jan 2014)

Good show!


----------



## Grahamshed (30 Jan 2014)

Heres hoping this ones a good one.


----------



## ChrisR (30 Jan 2014)

Hopefully a satisfactory result, to a very disappointing start for yourself.  

Also confirmation of good service from a reputable supplier. =D> 

Happy scrolling, I guarantee you will enjoy using the Hegner. :wink: 


Chris R.


----------



## martinka (30 Jan 2014)

Hoping for a happy ending to this tale.


----------



## Jmac80 (6 Feb 2014)

Hi all 

Well the new saw arrived yesterday safe and sound! I never got a chance to use it yesterday as I came down with a bad bug... Temp over 39c and freezing in bed, feel better now but just stomach cramps etc.. Strange!
Anyway, took it to the garage earlier and had a quick try, seems a very very nice well made saw with low vibration and quiet in use. 
The only thing I'm not so sure about is the dust blower, does it even work? It connects to a tube that goes round the back to the bottom to what looks like a bit for sticking a Hoover into for suction, how can this blow the dust away from the work surface? 
Got it a few mm from the cutting surface but it doesn't seem to blow anything and nout about it in the manual.

Thanks.


----------



## finneyb (6 Feb 2014)

James

The tube that goes around the back should connect into the plastic bellows. As the saw operates it compresses the bellows and you get enough wind to blow the dust off the line - at least that's what happens with my Axminster clone of the Hegner.

Brian


----------



## Jmac80 (6 Feb 2014)

finneyb":22t8ol62 said:


> James
> 
> The tube that goes around the back should connect into the plastic bellows. As the saw operates it compresses the bellows and you get enough wind to blow the dust off the line - at least that's what happens with my Axminster clone of the Hegner.
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian, now that would make sense 
So there must be a small hole on the clear bellow somewhere, will have a look in a bit!

Thanks


----------



## Jmac80 (6 Feb 2014)

finneyb":1ys0d42g said:


> James
> 
> The tube that goes around the back should connect into the plastic bellows. As the saw operates it compresses the bellows and you get enough wind to blow the dust off the line - at least that's what happens with my Axminster clone of the Hegner.
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian, now that would make sense 
So there must be a small hole on the clear bellow somewhere, will have a look in a bit!

Thanks


----------



## ChrisR (6 Feb 2014)

James.

That’s great news, use and enjoy. 
Sure that you had a bug, and not just over excited. :wink: 

Joking aside, hope you feel better soon, and give that saw a good workout. (hammer) 


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Feb 2014)

The hole in the bellows is at the rear and at the bottom. The tube should be a nice snug fit, if forsomereason its tad loose use a piece of masking tape. I don't use the dust extraction point underneath. I have a pipe close to the table that collects the dust as it is made and its connected to a Henry vacuum. Hope you enjoy your Hegner andmake lots of interesting projects.


----------



## scrimper (6 Feb 2014)

Chippygeoff":1fmuo6zv said:


> The hole in the bellows is at the rear and at the bottom. The tube should be a nice snug fit, if forsomereason its tad loose use a piece of masking tape.



That's exactly what I had to do with mine, it kept pulling out, very annoying, as you say a bit of tape soon fixed it.


----------



## Jmac80 (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys, plugged the tube in the bellow and like magic the dust was gone


----------



## mac1012 (7 Feb 2014)

where you had it connected before is if you want to connect to a dust extractor , you simply connect the hose into the large port and then the dust will be taken away from the top and bottom of the table simple , I have the record mid range dust extractor with power tool hose and connectors the beauty of this is I can just move around the workshop and connect to my different machines quckly and simply for effective dust extraction , I would strongly recommend some dust extraction at some stage to minimise dust and better for your health.

have fun with your new toy :lol: 

mark


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

I have been thinking about dust extraction, what unit do you have, can you post a link please? Also need a decent face mask especially as I want to try some MDF projects.

Thanks


----------



## toesy (7 Feb 2014)

Great to see its been sorted, wish I could have bought a new one....

Questions for those Hegner users out here with experience, are there any spares Jmac80 (James) and me should look to buy in advance, ie things that will wear and maybe need replacing?


----------



## ChrisR (7 Feb 2014)

Jmac80":2jkx6447 said:


> I have been thinking about dust extraction, what unit do you have, can you post a link please? Also need a decent face mask especially as I want to try some MDF projects.
> 
> Thanks



James.

My advice as always is to get an extraction/collecting unit with an induction motor. My reason, scroll sawing involves long run periods, which brush motors (ie in vacuum units are not really rated for), induction on the other hand have no wearing parts, other than shaft bearings.

See http://www.axminster.co.uk

I have no connection with the above, other than a customer, many times over. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## ChrisR (7 Feb 2014)

toesy":3d1woi7i said:


> Great to see its been sorted, wish I could have bought a new one....
> 
> Questions for those Hegner users out here with experience, are there any spares Jmac80 (James) and me should look to buy in advance, ie things that will wear and maybe need replacing?



Toesy.

I purchased my Hegner many years ago, it gets reasonably heavy use, I have not had to order or use any spare parts to date. 
Other than extra blade clamps, which is not really a spare.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Grahamshed (7 Feb 2014)

Happy it is all sorted for you now.


----------



## zackburnet (7 Feb 2014)

Claim warranty , but they need to see the damage, won't buy Hegner


----------



## Grahamshed (7 Feb 2014)

? 
They would soon be out of business if they didn't would they not ?


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

ChrisR":26hd6dfc said:


> Jmac80":26hd6dfc said:
> 
> 
> > I have been thinking about dust extraction, what unit do you have, can you post a link please? Also need a decent face mask especially as I want to try some MDF projects.
> ...




Hi Chris
You are just a fountain of knowledge and experience, thanks mate


----------



## scrimper (7 Feb 2014)

zackburnet":150ypan8 said:


> Claim warranty , but they need to see the damage, won't buy Hegner



Am I the only person confused by this post? Are you saying that Hegner need proof that a part is faulty before giving you a free replacement? TBH I would have thought that entirely normal. 

I imagine that like other companies if they had a part that failed that was known to be due to a manufacturing fault and was now modified they would not necessarily ask to see the evidence, but I quite understand that they don't just send out free spares to all and sundry!


----------



## scrimper (7 Feb 2014)

zackburnet":2zedc5it said:


> Claim warranty , but they need to see the damage, won't buy Hegner



Actually I think you are using your posts to spam your youtube link. Will report to admin.


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

scrimper":vasrt7t9 said:


> zackburnet":vasrt7t9 said:
> 
> 
> > Claim warranty , but they need to see the damage, won't buy Hegner
> ...



Glad it wasn't just me that got confused lol :lol:


----------



## scrimper (7 Feb 2014)

Jmac80":1s1ev1hl said:


> Glad it wasn't just me that got confused lol :lol:



User only joined today, looks like spamming a you tube address, have reported to admin.


----------



## toesy (7 Feb 2014)

Its a troll !!! or maybe its a fairy

None of their posts, so far are constructive to the threads/topic.


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

I'm sure this has been asked many times before, and I may have even read the reason as to why not as it seems a bit familiar...
But why not just use another quick release knob on the bottom of the Hegner also?


----------



## toesy (7 Feb 2014)

Jmac80":2gqya01h said:


> I'm sure this has been asked many times before, and I may have even read the reason as to why not as it seems a bit familiar...
> But why not just use another quick release knob on the bottom of the Hegner also?



Not sure myself, but in use, I clamp the blade - drop it into the little metal bracket thingy ma jig, pull blade up thru slot and then push down the next clamp and twist, I think in reality if you were trying to get the blade straight whilst bending down and your hands/fingers under the table it would be more awkward/time consuming and possibly dangerous..

at least with this, you know the blade is straight in the bottom clamp


----------



## scrimper (7 Feb 2014)

Jmac80":6pf3slnr said:


> I'm sure this has been asked many times before, and I may have even read the reason as to why not as it seems a bit familiar...
> But why not just use another quick release knob on the bottom of the Hegner also?



The only real need for the quick release blade holder is to make it quick and easy to make internal or piercing cuts, most Hegner users will have several lower blade clamps ready fitted with various blades, it's then simple to unscrew the quick clamp knob unhook the lower clamp with blade and shove a new one in, you can fiddle the lower clamp underneath without actually looking at it.


----------



## Jmac80 (7 Feb 2014)

scrimper":1chn2i6u said:


> Jmac80":1chn2i6u said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this has been asked many times before, and I may have even read the reason as to why not as it seems a bit familiar...
> ...




Thanks scrimper. 
Was just having a play changing blades and your right. It's actually really quick and easy.
Wow I love this machine AND this forum


----------



## boysie39 (7 Feb 2014)

Good to see you are up and running at last Jmac, and better still that you are in love with it :lol: :lol: 

Now I shall await with bated breath for the pictures to appear :lol:


----------



## Altheo (8 Feb 2014)

Well, at least Hegner's are acting responsibly, unlike some of the downmarket suppliers. They have a good reputation to protect.


----------

